# Dado Blades on a Delta 34-444



## Cooksboro (Aug 31, 2014)

Hello all, 
My 1st post and I got here by searching info on my recent purchase of dado blades for my Delta 34-444 table saw. As a new wood worker looking to build bee hives I had a choice of 6" or 8"Freud dado blades for the same price and choose the 8" blades. While trying to tune the saw I went on line and downloaded the manual which said only use 6" dado blades. My question is if it's a 10"saw, why shouldn't I be able to use 8" blades? The saw was purchased for fifty dollars and as far as I can tell it was used more for a stand to paint on then a saw. 
Thank You ahead of time for sharing your wisdom

Cooksboro


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

My first saw was a modest Delta 36-600 compact saw with a universal motor. It never struggled to spin the Freud SD208, though the SD206 would be easier to spin. Your 34-444 should be fine with the 8"...just go easy on the bite size. I'd use what you've got.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I used that very model (34-444) for about 10 years with a Freud 8" dado, never had a problem and it was still working fine when I sold it. It's very common to recommend a smaller blade for contractors saws because of the lower HP they have versus cabinet saws. But the work just fine, cutting will be a little slower, but that would be true with a 6" set as well.


----------

